# Hi there & 2nd IVF



## Shyeshye (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi there, I have just started IVF treatment for the 2nd time, I am sharing my eggs for a 2nd time 🙏 would like to meet my cycle buddies, but don't know how to make a new post. Can anyone help xxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Shyeshye,

I've split your post away from the original thread as it was a thread for members to post their 'Hoping for another miracle' success stories, and doesn't have much 'through traffic'. Your message is now more likely to receive replies 
Of course, feel free to add your success story there too if you choose 

As for making a new post, you just need to click on 'new topic' (a little way down from the top of this board on the right, above pink subject line, where it says: new topic/new poll/notify/mark read 
You then just type your message and click on 'post'
Don't forget to fill in the 'subject box' before posting.

I've added a few links that maybe useful to you (just click on them and they'll take you to the area):

Treatment Support - IVF: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

Welcome - What every new member needs to know: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0

Treatment support - Cycle Buddies: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0

I wish you all the best and lots of luck 
Angie x


----------



## Shyeshye (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks angle xxxx


----------

